# John Jewel on the antichrist covering himself in a cloak of holiness



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 12, 2022)

Now as the coming of Christ was, such is the coming of antichrist. God hath foretold of his coming. Daniel hath foretold, Christ and his Apostles, Paul and John, have foretold it. The Scriptures and old fathers make often mention hereof. There is none, neither old nor young, neither learned nor unlearned, but he hath heard of antichrist; they hate his name, and detest him before they know him.

But here you may mark the wonderful sleight and subtilty of Satan: the world shall look after the coming of antichrist: he shall not fail, but come: all men shall carry hatred against him, and reckon him abominable, and yet their eyes shall be blinded, and their hearts deceived, so that they shall not know him: they shall hate his name, and embrace his doctrine; he shall cover himself with a cloak of holiness: they shall think they do good service unto Christ, but shall therein do service unto antichrist. ...

For more, see:









John Jewel on the antichrist covering himself in a cloak of holiness


Now as the coming of Christ was, such is the coming of antichrist. God hath foretold of his coming. Daniel hath foretold, Christ and his Apostles, Paul and John, have foretold it. The Scriptures an…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------

